# Afghani - Pot Belly Style



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey everyone.

Going to start an "Afghani #3" grow journal. Been waiting a long time to get these things rolling. Have some more experience, so hopefully with the right genetics using a "pure indica", some of the other lessons I've learned about lighting, nutes, ventilation, etc, will help me produce a nice bud.

Letting 4 beans soak in a wet paper towel. Soon will be looking at a taproot............. 


PB


----------



## Oscar (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm the first one in.

I get front row seats.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello Oscar!  That was speedy fast.  Pick the seat you want, and hang on.......  Hopefully it'll be a great ride.

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2007)

*I'm giving ya all the GREEN MOJO i have for some females PB.  *


*GREEN MOJO - GREEN MOJO - and the GREEN MOJO dance begins. :banana: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

I am looking forward to seeing what a real indica is.  Hope I get some females out of them.........

I just hope they germinate...... 

Thanks for dropping by guys.

PB


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 5, 2007)

i love the slow start, especially as it speeds up daily until you dont realize what they looked like the day before.

pulling up my chair, i have 2 afghan #1's at 3 weeks old now, so good to compare. what is the difference between #1 & #2 anyway???


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey 85Cannabliss - I've been watching your afghani grow.........I'm glad to see another afghani here as well.

As far as the difference......#1 ,#2, or #3, I don't fully know about the "title".

Maybe someone will shed some light on the difference.  I'm thinking a cross with another strain and they call it #2 or whatever......

Thanks for posting...

PB


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are the cutest little seeds I ever did see.    Good luck PB!


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Mom!

It took me half a day to design the backdrop, and find the perfect lighting conditions to display our lovely little beans.

I'm so glad you noticed.  LOL!:joint:


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 6, 2007)

best of luck...its always exciting when you have no idea if they're gals or not.  kinda forget about that after you get caught up in the cloning i'm
ready for the next strains


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 6, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> best of luck...its always exciting when you have no idea if they're gals or not. kinda forget about that after you get caught up in the cloning i'm
> ready for the next strains


 
Know whatcha mean.......  Have been cloning for a year from the same mother.  I am looking forward to a different smoke and grow.  Removed my veg cabinet divider and now my entire growbox is dedicated to flower for a while.  My box is convertible, I guess.  Seeds are kind of a refresher course for me!

PB


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 6, 2007)

Suuubscribe.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 8, 2007)

Update on the seeds..............

I know you guys are just sitting on the edge of your seats, so we have good news..........

Two have split and we have roots.  Put those two in 16 oz cups in FF OF soil, the other two I left in the paper towel to continue germing.  

Posting pics when they break the surface with their cute little cotyledons...... 

PB


----------



## HempMan (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's hopeing they are ALL females!!! :watchplant:

Best of luck!!!

Doing a li'l  :banana: GREEN MOJO:banana:   dance of my own fer ya!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello everybody.

Update on the grow.  Two seeds germed, and two still haven't cracked.  Will try two more soon.  But one week from setting them in paper towels, here is a shot of our two little aghanis.  Thanks for stopping in.

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2007)

*CONGRATS PB your a proud dad of two girls and they look great.   You should fill them cups right up with dirt so there's not as much stem showing. That way they are not as easy to break. Just a thought.  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 12, 2007)

I see you got ya next grow going. Good luck on it. hope you get ladies


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey man, you and me both!

I'm excited about these Afghanis - sure hope they are short and squatty.  

Thanks for stopping in

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 12, 2007)

yea i did jus started mine a few weeks ago. Are you gonna LST ya plants this time around?? i got both of mine tied and the pb is really busy after 2weeks. ill be takeing clones sometime in week3.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 12, 2007)

LST - you betcha!


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 12, 2007)

What does LST stand for. never heard it


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 12, 2007)

Low Stress Training.


----------



## hazewarrior (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Pot..... What's the haps man? How are things?


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's the weekly update on our little Afghani's. They will be transplanted into their final containers in one more week. The roots are already starting to find their way out of the drain holes in the bottom of the 16 oz cups.

These are the first seedlings I've grown under an HPS, and on a 12/12 cycle. It's obvious to me that these babies haven't seen a MH, as they are not as deep green as I'm used to........

I was afraid they would stretch due to HPS, and 12/12, but the growth after the first true leaves is compact and tight. So far so good with these two....

I will be popping 3 more Afghani seeds in to germ today. I'll be looking for 2 to 3 fems to fill my flowerbox. Will need a male as well to make some seeds if this 12/12 cycle works out........

Thanks for stopping in.


PB


----------



## MJ20 (Oct 20, 2007)

So flowering straight from seed?They look very nice


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 20, 2007)

your off to a good start. keep it going


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 20, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Hey Pot..... What's the haps man? How are things?


 
Glad to see you stopped by. Haven't heard from ya in a while. I'm still here trying to stuff an elephant in a sardine can. Hopefully these Afghani elephants are "stuffable".

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 21, 2007)

Edit...They are *10 days old, not 9*.  Bad math.

They were looking photogenic this morning so I took a few more shots of them.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 21, 2007)

double post.....


----------



## Thorn (Oct 21, 2007)

haha, looking good.. I've one afghan lady, but next grow hope to seed from 12/12 too.


----------



## maryjane22 (Oct 21, 2007)

why do people grow 12/12 from seed..i thought it produced less bud


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey maryjane22 - I would say for several reasons....

#1.  It is the quickest way to see how a certain strain grows, flowers, and finishes up.  This might be helpful if you are trying to find a mother for vegging in the future.

#2.  More plants can be grown in a space because footprint is smaller.  Still equals quicker bud than vegging one plant.

#3.  Trying a new technique because I am bored with vegging mothers, and cloning.

#4.  More opportunity to find a decent phenotype, since you are growing each plant from a new seed instead of sister plants that are exactly the same.

#5.  Saving electricity.  No need to have any light burning for 24 hrs a day.  Only 12/12 light cycle.  My light bill dropped this month because I'm no longer burning a MH light all day long.  Same could still be said about CFL's or HPS if you are using them to veg.

#6.  Eliminates need for separate veging cabinet and hassles for ventilation, etc.....

There are prolly more advantages and several disadvantages not discussed here that people could add......

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are some purty little Afghani's.  They are starting to fill in, take off, and green up.  They are also staying very compact.  Starting side growth from lower nodes.

Thanks for stoppin in..............

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

Looking great PB. Nice and green!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 25, 2007)

They really are starting to fill out!!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey pot belly! Real nice little gals u got there. Hope they turn out gorgeous! I was told that a MJ plant can grow from only 8 hours of light. Is there anyone willing to try this? 8 hrs. from seed? I dont have the extra room or lighting to do so but if anyone is up to the challenge please start a thread and message me!


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey everyone.....Got some more pics to share.  I gave them a sip (not too much) of Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom yesterday morning, and I was thinking that it might be a little warm since it included the castings and "stuff" at the very bottom of the watering pail.

They let me know this morning that they didn't appreciate the extra salt on their taters. 

So a good little flushing this morning, and no harm done. the new growth will be fine.

*Look at the way the leaves are reacting - that is typical nute burn.*  I believe it would be too much Phos because it was flowering ferts?  Someone can jump in if they know.......

They are still nice and compact, and beginning more new side growth.  It won't be long now before alternating nodes. 

The last shot is them in their happy home.  The other ones in flower are of the 'Bagious Seedious' strain.

PB


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 27, 2007)

'Bagious Seedious'....... :rofl: 



hey man, pick up some FF Cha Ching as well.  I did not use that on my last grow but am on my current.  i do see a difference.  It is used  the last 5 weeks of flowering.  I am going to flush with ph'd water on my final week though.  sure you don't want to transplants those 16oz'rs???

great grow!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

hope they get better not worse, coz this is looking to be a good diary PB. im growing afghan #1, whats the difference between #1 & #3 anyway?


----------



## audix2359 (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking good.  I was happy to see that you are using 12/12 lighting from seed as I'm doing the same thing and you are about 10 days ahead of me.  I'll be following closely!


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 28, 2007)

looks great, i'll also be growing a plant in a similar setup just cuz lol


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 28, 2007)

*Hi there PB, great GJ...your little ladies look lovely!    Glad to hear you are using the FF nutes, been undecided on that so far, but think I'll go with FF also.  They seem to have an excellent product line and I like what I've seen. *

*I'll be watching your grow, sorry I didn't see it sooner!*


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> 'Bagious Seedious'....... :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AGU - Glad you like.  Will get the Cha Ching on my next order........  They are going to be transplanted into final grow containers most likely tonight..........


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> hope they get better not worse, coz this is looking to be a good diary PB. im growing afghan #1, whats the difference between #1 & #3 anyway?


 
Hey 85c - Thanks for the compliment and stopping in. They'll be fine in another day. Don't worry. 

As far as the #1 or #3, I think it's an Afghan crossed with another phenotype, variety, or strain. Hopefully the strain has stabilized.

I am starting to get over my head on the crosses at this point. Hick is the man on that stuff. Although I would like to understand the bells and whistles too.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

audix2359 said:
			
		

> Looking good. I was happy to see that you are using 12/12 lighting from seed as I'm doing the same thing and you are about 10 days ahead of me. I'll be following closely!


 
Thanks for stopping in.  Great to hear your doing 12/12.  This is first 12 /12 from seed, so it'll be a good grow experience.

Do you have a journal?  What strain have you got going?


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> looks great, i'll also be growing a plant in a similar setup just cuz lol


 
What kind of setup are you going to do?


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Hi there PB, great GJ...your little ladies look lovely!  Glad to hear you are using the FF nutes, been undecided on that so far, but think I'll go with FF also. They seem to have an excellent product line and I like what I've seen. *
> 
> *I'll be watching your grow, sorry I didn't see it sooner!*


 
Glad you made it to my side of the fire.  LOL!

Go with the FF nutes.  They have the fool-proof chart, and nutes set up for growing and flowering..........

PB


----------



## Oscar (Oct 28, 2007)

*Fire.......some one say fire?*
I'd like to play in the fire.........


:woohoo:​


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 28, 2007)

Fire!


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

hay iam high as hell and thought about something looking at your plants, have you thought about them being root bound? dunno if u fixed the prob yet, have you transplanted yet?


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey everyone - Update on the Afghani's.  Looking closely at one plant, it looks like I have the makings of little male appendages growing from the upper nodes on the main stalk.  I'm pretty sure one is going to be a male.  Need a few more days for sure..........I looked all over for alt nodes, and couldn't find any........Stumped, possible beginnings of sex with no alt nodes.  We'll give it a few more days for sure.........

The other one "looks" different......I'm betting that one to be female.

I put some more Afghani seeds to germ, and I have 3 cracking so far out of 6.  So we will have some more plants to join our Afghani grow very soon.

I will be needing a good male to make some more Afghani seeds, so I am not too disappointed that one shows up.  

The only thing I think I understand about the early males, is their genetics is trying to revert the strain back to hemp.  It's better to pick a late flowering male if you're planning to breed.  I need to consult an MJ horticulture book as I'm getting in over my head again.

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2007)

*Whats up PB. Sounds like everything is going great. We have had males show balls before they had alternating nodes and vice versa. Even with some females.   We just put a female into flower that had pre flowers but she still doesn't have alternating nodes. The strain is called Grizzly. Thing showed pre flowers at 3 weeks old. Anyway everything is sounding great. Here's some GREEN MOJO for them babies.  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 29, 2007)

Yo Pb, i hope everything work well for ya grow. and from what i read ya do wanna get a late flower male and an early flower female if i remember correct.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey everyone - I have great news!  At 20 days from popping ground, the other Afghani has shown her little pistils on the main stalk......

So we have one female and one male so far........... 

The male will be tucked somewhere far away from flowering so I can get some pollen.........

Have 2 other beans popping the surface and are planted in 16 oz cups.....

Pics very soon.......

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 31, 2007)

COME ON POTBELLY!!!!! bring them ladies on!!!! LOL i hope the others you planted comes out a lady aswell.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 31, 2007)

Well I couldn't stand it............ Had to post some more pics sooner than later.

Since we have a female, it is really time to transplant her into her final grow container before her roots are bound in the 16 oz cup.

Found some plastic bins at a junk sale that are perfect 1 gallon grow containers.  They are low, great for a low grow box, but still have enough volume for the roots.

Took a step by step pictoral of what I did during the transplant:  Took container, drilled 6 holes for drainage, pulled out plant to show roots, gently spread bottom of root mass so it would lower the plant and expose roots to grow out into the new soil.   Although she had plenty of roots, she was not root bound by any means at 20 days.  The roots were very easily separated.

You can see the nute burn on the older growth, but new growth is not affected.  Have not given any more nutes yet.  Will let ya know when I do.

Hope this helps.  PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2007)

*Looking good PB. I like the step by step pictures.   Looks like she's gonna pull outta the nute burn. Gotta be careful with those damn nutes mang.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 31, 2007)

nice choice in color might i add


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 31, 2007)

lol agreed, thats green on top of green oo, its a greenwitch


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 31, 2007)

*Hi PB, I like those pans/pots you are using!  Good space savers.  I'd like to find some square pots for my grow area, but never considered something that shallow...opens up the door for new options!!   

Yeah!!!  A lady afghani!!!  :aok:  Your babies are looking good, PB.  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey everyone - time for the weekly update, LOL.

The transplanted female is settled into her new home, and is beginning to put out some real pistils. I gave her a weak sip of nutes - but not much.

The male is about to cut loose with pollen so he is far away from the fems in flower. This will be the last pic of the male with the females in a group........

I have 2 other seeds sprouted, and 1 with a cracked seed that will be planted today. 

*Look at the difference in internodal growth on the female and male plants. That is the difference of 2,000 lumens per sq ft as opposed to 5,000 per sq ft for the female.* 

That is also just 3 days of change. They were the same height then. *If you are wondering why your plants are long and stringy, it's because they are not getting as much light as they need.  Or not getting as much light as they could use.*

PB


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

hey bro, those are lookin pretty good, keep it green, i've got problems with a stomach ulcer, i have a plant i grow strictly for salads lol. i keep her a lil on the stretched side. its a secret though lol


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 2, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: Nice looking plants ya have there man. good job. peace, e :bong2: *


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 3, 2007)

*Hey PB, thanks for the update.  I see what you mean about the male vs females and the lighting...amazing difference at just 3 days change.  But I'm guessing that as long as he gets enought light so you get some pollen out of him, his lighting needs are secondary to those of the ladies?

I see those new pots are working out for ya...your girl looks very happy in her new home...what are you feeding them at this point?*


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 3, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Hey PB, thanks for the update. I see what you mean about the male vs females and the lighting...amazing difference at just 3 days change. But I'm guessing that as long as he gets enought light so you get some pollen out of him, his lighting needs are secondary to those of the ladies?*
> 
> *I see those new pots are working out for ya...your girl looks very happy in her new home...what are you feeding them at this point?*


 
You bet.......... The male only needs just a fraction of light to sustain. Just enought to allow photosythesis and create the sugars needed for growth, and pollen. 

I am planning on getting him about 24 inches tall, shaking all the pollen I can off him, then let him keep producing pollen a few more weeks.  I will harvest pollen again in about 2 more weeks. This pollen I'll use for sexing.:hubba: I'll explain more later when I get into that part...........

Nutes - Very diluted Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom at this point. I do not want to burn her any more. I'm letting her tell me what she wants. So far she's recovered from the burn, but I still hate it that it happened. Burnt leaves don't produce sugar...........

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey everyboby

Time for some more pics and an update..........

Our lone female Afghani is starting to put on some pistils.  Started feeding her nutes two days ago.  Will be feeding with FF Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom every other watering.  So far she has not disagreed with it.

The other two seedlings are still growing.  One is a mutant as its first set of true leaves are not at 90* to the cotyledons.  No nutes on them.


----------



## jash (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi PB,glad to see your lady recovered from the burn,shes looks great now!:hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2007)

jash said:
			
		

> Hi PB,glad to see your lady recovered from the burn,shes looks great now!:hubba:


 
Thanks jash for checking in - She's soon going to kick into overdrive with more roots to suk up them nutes!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 8, 2007)

they are looking great man  keep it up, oh yea how long is flower for them lil ladies??


----------



## Thorn (Nov 8, 2007)

She's lookin great..really coming along!

My afghan's at 7 and a half weeks now and smells sooooo good! Buds are really startin to fatten up and look tasty!

Can't wait to see what yours looks like when she's done. Have you done afghan before? If you did how long did it flower for til you chopped it?


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 8, 2007)

*Hey there PB, babies are looking good!!  That Afghani girl has really filled out nicely!   

Did you get the FF Trio?  (Grow Big, Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom)  And did you use the Grow Big if you have it?  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 9, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> they are looking great man keep it up, oh yea how long is flower for them lil ladies??


 
Hey Blunt, gonna go 8 or 9 weeks with these and see how we look.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 9, 2007)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Have you done afghan before?


 
No, I have not done Afghan as of yet.  I am looking forward to seeing what she has to offer.

Good luck and thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 9, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Hey there PB, babies are looking good!! That Afghani girl has really filled out nicely!  *
> 
> *Did you get the FF Trio? (Grow Big, Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom) And did you use the Grow Big if you have it? *


 
Thanks RDrose.  I did not get the Grow Big as I have some veg nutes I'm happy with at the moment.  I do use BB and TB every other watering and follow the chart.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 12, 2007)

Wanted to put up a pic of the Afghani.  Group shot with HPS for light this time.......

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey everyone.  Posting pics of the Afghani.

I have begun to train her with LST.  I'm going to limit her canopy height by pulling down any new growth.  I want to end up with a wide, flat canopy top when she gets to getting done.  This maximizes my lighting area and bud locations to get that even, intense light.  I am at 6,200 lumens per sq ft.

She is putting on the pistils now.  This is different than the "Lil Sis bagseed strain" in my other GJ.  She might have had one little pistil by now........

Anyways......The 12/12 from seed is going so-so.  It is taking getting a little used to.  My side growth is minimal, so she ain't no bush.  The three lowest fan leaves yellowed and she dropped them.  She has only gotten FF BB and TB, so I suspect that would be a nitrogen deficiency.  I am planning to give her a boost of N to get some green in her next feeding.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2007)

Lookin good man, that top cola u got looped round in an S shape is lookin like its gonna be gooooood.

How far along are they now and how long do you think they have left?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 15, 2007)

PB, my lst friend, things are looking good


----------



## hazewarrior (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Pot.....

Things are lookin good. Hope all is well. I'll be startin something soon, keep an eye out.  

Peace...


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 17, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Hey Pot.....
> 
> Things are lookin good. Hope all is well. I'll be startin something soon, keep an eye out.
> 
> Peace...


 
Glad to see you around Haze.  Thanks for stopping in.  Catch ya soon.....

PB


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

right on pb, there definatly lookin delicious, cant wait to see it sag from fattyness lol


Dc


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 18, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Posting pics of the Afghani.
> 
> I have begun to train her with LST. I'm going to limit her canopy height by pulling down any new growth. I want to end up with a wide, flat canopy top when she gets to getting done. This maximizes my lighting area and bud locations to get that even, intense light. I am at 6,200 lumens per sq ft.
> 
> She has only gotten FF BB and TB, so I suspect that would be a nitrogen deficiency. I am planning to give her a boost of N to get some green in her next feeding.


 
Hey PB, I like your LST style...looks good!  What will you be using for nitrogen?


----------



## jash (Nov 18, 2007)

nice lst PB:hubba:,she looks great!:aok:   :bong2:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 18, 2007)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Lookin good man, that top cola u got looped round in an S shape is lookin like its gonna be gooooood.
> 
> How far along are they now and how long do you think they have left?


 



			
				BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> PB, my lst friend, things are looking good






			
				jash said:
			
		

> nice lst PB,she looks great!


 

Hey Thorn, Blunt, and jash! Looking at her this morning, she sure is looking good. I hope the LST works out for her. I'm always trying a new technique so it's just live and learn at this point. So far, all the pistillate bud sites are all at the same height, including the cola. She's just exploding with pistils.  

Today she is 38 days old from popping ground, and 18 days since she showed her first little hair.:hubba:   I'm going to give her 8-9 weeks depending on how she looks.  I have a male that's getting ready to supply some pollen so I can make some seeds on a little bud of hers.




			
				Rdrose said:
			
		

> What will you be using for nitrogen?



Hey Rd - I just use a basic Peters 20-20-20.  One tsp/Gal water first dose.  Since all three nutes are at 1:1:1 ratio, I will be holding off on BB and TB, until I see improvement in the color of the leaves.  New growth is already showing response to much needed N.  Then I'll suspend the Peters and get back to BB and TB.

I've never bloomed right off the bat w/o vegging.  I miss my 24/7 light and thick, luscious, green plants before flowering.  We'll see how this ends up. 
PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey eveyone - time for an update on our Afghani in flower.

She has taken well to the 1-1-1 ratio of nutes and has some nice green color. She was not getting the Nitrogen she needed from the FF Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. I found that any plant, including an immature sapling, has to have Nitrogen early in flower to develop the proper building blocks for flowering. Live and learn, she's turning into a beaut!

I did some more LST tonight, and took before and after pics. You can see that at this point, I'm trying to maintain a strait horizontal line for all buds on the main cola. That new growth on top of the cola is very flexible and pliable, so no harm was done at all during the filming process. (Hehe.)  Every single bud is getting blasted by HPS light.

The other two seedings in the grow are doing OK, but held back in growth. I have started 1-1-1 on them, and they are pulling out of their slump slowly but surely. Heat, and lack of N was the culprit. I'l post pics of them soon.

We are at 41 days old, 21 days since first pistil. I know it seems like a lot of pics for one plant, but different angle shots may answer a question or two on LST you may want to try. Thanks for popping in.  Last pic is latest LST.

PB


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 21, 2007)

Waz up PB, Looking great bro:aok:Your right she has a nice colour
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 22, 2007)

*Hi PB, she's looking better already!!!  Thanks for posting the pics, it is very helpful to see all of the angles.  Love all those buds coming out on her*!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL hey PB, Me, You and 85Cannabliss are gonna harvest around the sametime. So when is you estemated harvest date?? Mine on the 27th of Dec


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 22, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> LOL hey PB, Me, You and 85Cannabliss are gonna harvest around the sametime. So when is you estemated harvest date?? Mine on the 27th of Dec


 
That's great.  I'm looking at sometime between Dec 28 to Jan 4.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 22, 2007)

last day of week 8 is on 19th DEC, so im hoping to be smoking my first spliff on Xmas day. your GHANI#3 looks good PB, ive tied my #1 the exact same way, and she seems to be loving it. looks like your lower buds will get the light they need to fatten up a little  

keep it up bro 85C


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 22, 2007)

lookin good , i like how the Lst is comein along on thoes ladies hope all remaines well for u and ur women ,,good luck


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 22, 2007)

Ima have me a sample jus for Xmas day leave santa some speical cookies the night be4.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 22, 2007)

She's lookin sweet now... look very healthy!!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 22, 2007)

heh, i like the way that plant looks, i think i may actually tie the rest of mine over. good lookin out.

Dc


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey everyone.  Wanted to post a few shots.  The nitrogen has really done a trick on this baby.  I will start reducing the dose of N and slowly work into her flowering nute routine.  She's growing nice, and puttin on some buds as you can see in pic #3.

Major lesson learned - When starting seeds 12/12, do not deny your plants the N they need early on.  Flowering only nutes from the start does not make for a healthy plant.  

PB


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 24, 2007)

Lookin wonderful PB. That lst job sure did the trick eh? Cant wait to seeher when her bossoms get all fat andripe, mighty tasty looking.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice PB you can really see the difrence man!
How long are you goin to flower her for?
Don't know much about LST but obviously I know you did it, how much extra colas did you get when LSTed.
Thanks,Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 24, 2007)

Tye that ***** down PB!:hubba: 

Lookin gooood 

WM.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 24, 2007)

mastersativa said:
			
		

> Lookin wonderful PB. That lst job sure did the trick eh? Cant wait to seeher when her bossoms get all fat andripe, mighty tasty looking.


 
Hey ms, thanks.  This LST is working out well.  All the buds are getting a lot of light.  At this point, there aren't any "lower" buds.  She's just starting to get some frosty trichs her.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 24, 2007)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> How long are you goin to flower her for?
> Don't know much about LST but obviously I know you did it, how much extra colas did you get when LSTed.


 
Harvest will be right around the first of the year.  

I LST because of my limited height, and like the challenge of shaping them as they grow.  By LSTing, I can make the most use of surface area to direct the strongest light to all points of the plant.  We'll see how long this goes as I don't know how long it will continue to grow.


----------



## dsm1998gst (Nov 25, 2007)

What do you give your plants as a source of Nitrogen?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 25, 2007)

dsm1998gst said:
			
		

> What do you give your plants as a source of Nitrogen?


 
Peters 20-20-20. Just a general purpose water soluble mix. 1/2 tsp per gallon of water. My water pH is 6.8 before adding nutes. Two feedings three days apart changed the growth from sickly yellow to thick, dark green. Notice how the new growth shows the change, and the older growth did not change near as much.

Today was feeding day, but I did not use the Peters.  I gave her a full dose of Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom.


----------



## jash (Nov 26, 2007)

great job PB:hubba: she looks happy and healthy.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 1, 2007)

It's time for the weekly update pics of our Afghani in flower.  She's densing up.  She smells like fresh cut strawberries - very sweet aroma.  Me likey.:hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 1, 2007)

dam she looks good keep it up she will fatten up nice fresh cut strawberries mmmm i can smell it all the way over here pass it to the left hand side,gotta run of to work lol:bolt: :confused2: .i luv work i mean money lol.PS


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 1, 2007)

Waz up PB, Just stoppin by to say there looking great man.
Ummmmm......Fresh strawberries...GOOD JOB bro:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Dec 1, 2007)

Good job so far!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey bro its been a few and damn those ladies are looking sweet cant wait to see the harvest see ya around bro peace


----------



## Pencap (Dec 5, 2007)

Good to see an Afghani Journal...new to the site, have my Af babies in DWC~ Thinking they have a little N def also....your 20-20-20, could that be used in a DWC???  I'm using Ge. Hy. Grow, which is 2-1-6~ Leaves are pale~ but the same size as yours were at the same age....
Love the journal...MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 6, 2007)

Pencap said:
			
		

> Good to see an Afghani Journal...new to the site, have my Af babies in DWC~ Thinking they have a little N def also....your 20-20-20, could that be used in a DWC??? I'm using Ge. Hy. Grow, which is 2-1-6~ Leaves are pale~ but the same size as yours were at the same age....
> Love the journal...MORE PICS!!!!


 
I'm sure you could use those nutes in your setup. You'd have to play with the mix to not burn.  All water soluble with no "crunchies" at the bottom. I am more comfortable (had better success) with an even ratio of nutes while the plants are maturing before flower or early in the plants life if using the 12/12 cycle from seed.  And using a MH for early veg growth.

Welcome to MP. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey everyone - time for a weekly update on our Afghani.  She's doing very well and exploding with pistils and trichs.   She has a very fruity aroma.  

We have a new addition to the grow.  A new baby girl Afghani.  She's in her own tub, and is vegging under a 70 watt MH.  I'm going to get her beefed up and good and bushy before sending her to flower.  I plan on getting her to fill out a 3 square foot space when she's done.  Remember, just micro-growing here - so that's big for me.

Thanks for stopping in.

PB


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow looking great PB


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 6, 2007)

*Thanks for the updated pics, PB...your little girl is looking sweet...and your afghani ladies are looking incredibly tasty!!! *


----------



## jash (Dec 7, 2007)

your buds are filling nicely  very good looking plant PB:aok:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 7, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the updated pics, PB...your little girl is looking sweet...and your afghani ladies are looking incredibly tasty!!! *


 
What gets me is her aroma!  Like a tropical bowl of cut up sweet, mixed fruit.  We've got 4 more weeks of flower, so she ought to put on a lot more weight.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 7, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey everyone - time for a weekly update on our Afghani.  She's doing very well and exploding with pistils and trichs.   She has a very fruity aroma.
> 
> We have a new addition to the grow.  A new baby girl Afghani.  She's in her own tub, and is vegging under a 70 watt MH.  I'm going to get her beefed up and good and bushy before sending her to flower.  I plan on getting her to fill out a 3 square foot space when she's done.  Remember, just micro-growing here - so that's big for me.
> 
> ...



Phew those are pretty afghani's, and i love how you described the aroma, mmm mixed fruit  i wanna smell it


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey everyone - Wanted to post some pics of the addition to our Afghani strain. She is vegging under a 70 watt MH. You can see her first set of preflowers in the second pic.

She'll be vegging for a while. Am going to shape her by trimming and topping.  I want to have a thick green mass of bush before sending her to flower.  I may also keep her as a mother, and clone off her as I need.  We'll see how it goes.......


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 13, 2007)

*She's a very pretty little thing, PB!  Looks healthy and happy!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Everything is looking great PB. :aok: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2007)

Looking great PB!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey guys! - Come back, come back!  Those are last week's pics.  Was just getting ready to take a stroll through the garden and get some updated pics.  

Hang tight, an update on this GJ will be posted in a bit..........


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

*NICE!!! *look'n bush u got go'n on, PB. awsome about the fruity aroma she gives off... I love the way my mothers vegging give the whole house a nice fregrance too. my skunk cross was just incredibly stinky in late flower. I don't care about my vegg chamber axhausting into house air, but my flowering box has to be outside... this time I have it exhausted out my roof.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey fellow growers - Here's the weekly update on the Afghani's.

Flowering pics show buds growing nice and tight.  You can see the clear trichs now.   Getting somewhat near.  About 3.5 weeks left on the one in flower.   

The new mother is growing nice and green in her new happy home with 70 watt MH.   

Enjoy.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Dec 13, 2007)

wow PB they're looking great. Just lookin at that makes me want to start some afghani of my own.


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 13, 2007)

*Those are looking quite tasty, nice work man.*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 14, 2007)

lookn nice, PB


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 14, 2007)

The buds are looking sticky!!!!! 

Everythings looking great(as usual) PB 

WM.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 14, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey fellow growers - Here's the weekly update on the Afghani's.
> 
> Flowering pics show buds growing nice and tight.  You can see the clear trichs now.   Getting somewhat near.  About 3.5 weeks left on the one in flower.
> 
> ...



WOW very nice, i like the last pic especially


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 14, 2007)

nice job looking tasty i can smell way over here.PS


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 14, 2007)

WOW man that really took off since last time I saw it 
GOOD JOB man you sure know what your doing(*CLAP*)
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow amazing they are looking great  nice and sticky hows the room smell cant wait to see some harvest pics good luck bro peace


----------



## Nico (Dec 18, 2007)

Thought i'd check in. awesome. merry xmas


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's an update of our two Afghani's.  The sapling donor is ready to give me 2 cuttings I need and the one in flower is getting thick.  I can't wait to get another big fat bush in threre to flower when this one is done.  This is some pretty and fruity smelling weed.  I hope it smokes good.

Enjoy.


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 19, 2007)

Thoes are lookin very good pot belly nice and frosty lookin ,,hope all stays good for u bro 








HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 19, 2007)

Very NICE
GJ:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 19, 2007)

Looking good PB!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 22, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm tastieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Dec 25, 2007)

Great looking plants. you are one lucky hombre


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 26, 2007)

*Very nice, PB!!  Those girls are looking great!  Nice Trich's coming on!!!  And I like the look of your 'mother'.  I am anxious to hear your smoke report on the afghani.  I'm sure it is going to be just the kind of smoke you are wanting, PB.*


----------



## benamucc (Dec 27, 2007)

Tasty lookin buds.  I read your completed journals.  Could you talk more about the harvesting of:

Quote:  
"ISO hash oil is OK, but I let the ISO and trim sit too long, so it's darker than what I like. But the stone is good and makes you very sleepy. Not good for a day buzz if you are trying to be productive. "


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey everyone - have some pics for our weekly update.  I removed the LST wire and she is free of her restraints.  Filling in nicely and smells very sweet, but with a fermenting smell like very ripe fruit.  Hmmmm.  

We are 8 weeks into flower on this baby.  Going to start checking trichs in the next few days for doneness.  My last batch of weed stayed on a long time and it is very couch-lock.  I'm going for a more functioning high from this bud.  About another week or so.....

Also pics of our donor female.  She has given me some cuttings, and I'm vegging her for my next one in-line.  She is also filling out nicely.  This one I'll make a bush o' bud.  Can't wait to send her to flower.

Some nice close-ups to drool on.  

PB


----------



## akirahz (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW!! thats incredible, is the way it leans like that the result of LST?


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> WOW!! thats incredible, is the way it leans like that the result of LST?


 
Yes - you can see earlier in the journal where I bent her over:hubba: and tied her.  I used one wire at first, then added another one a few weeks later.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 28, 2007)

HAHAHaha! yeah i had to back track there, shouldnt it be done at 8 weeks? or does that strain take a while longer?


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> shouldnt it be done at 8 weeks? or does that strain take a while longer?


 
Between 8 or 9 weeks.  Trichs really determine the fine-tuning of what you want out of your smoke.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Tasty lookin buds. I read your completed journals. Could you talk more about the harvesting of:
> 
> Quote:
> "ISO hash oil is OK, but I let the ISO and trim sit too long, so it's darker than what I like. But the stone is good and makes you very sleepy. Not good for a day buzz if you are trying to be productive. "


 
I let the ISO and trim sit in there for one week on that batch.  It pulled more of the other stuff out of the leaf and stem structure, so it turned darker.  It's also more "tarry" in texture.  I prefer lighter color hash.

The bud used in that batch was on the tree a long time.  Resulting hash has couch-lock tendancies similar to its bud.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 28, 2007)

Lookin great as always PotBelly


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Runbyhemp!  This was my version of 12/12 from seed, first try.  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 28, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Runbyhemp! This was my version of 12/12 from seed, first try. Thanks for stopping in.


 
Been keepin my eye on it


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pb,everyone looks great, love the thicknes of the buds and those trichs are looking very nice!   You have done a wonderful keeping her happy.     Looking forward to the harvest and smoke report!!  :hubba: 

Your donor female is looking very nice as well!  Looking forward to watching her bush out!   

Are you happy with the outcome of your 12/12 from seed? and will you do it again?*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 29, 2007)

*Very nice PB that's for sure. :aok: *


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey PB just stopping by to see whats goin on, Looks like you got one fine lady there, Hope your treating her well Do you have a rough estimate on the harvest date?
Dro:cool2:


----------



## jash (Dec 29, 2007)

thats a great plant you have there PB:hubba:


----------



## Blunted (Dec 30, 2007)

hey PB nice grow man, I have seen a few threads around on 12/12 from the start but none in combination with LST, which makes your grow particularly intresting, generally people seemily tend to avoid stress during the flowering stage. As I look at your grow you lst'd just slightly for an even lighted canopy, not enough to revert many auxins, which may be why your plant looks so good. I am very curious about your yield because I might be trying this on my next grow, keep me posted and GL!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 30, 2007)

wow man thats one good looking girl for a 12/12 seed :aok: great LST on her to get her heading the way you wanted. cant wait to hear how she smokes man as i was thinking of getting some of that Afgani to try out.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for your input Blunted.  I'm just trying to make a small growspace as efficient as it can be.  The 12/12 and LST combo worked great with this plant.  If you're careful, you can move soft tissue stems around where you want them to go with pipe cleaners, etc.  Do it gradually (in days) and no harm comes to the plant so far from what I've seen.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 30, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> wow man thats one good looking girl for a 12/12 seed :aok: great LST on her to get her heading the way you wanted. cant wait to hear how she smokes man as i was thinking of getting some of that Afgani to try out.


 
Thanks for stopping in Dubbaman!

Yep - just plain old Afghani. Well - that 12/12 from seed is gonna be a memory for me. Been there done that. Not knockin it, but it just ain't my thing. LST - you bet I will! 

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 30, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Are you happy with the outcome of your 12/12 from seed? and will you do it again?*


 
Hey Rdrose! I am very happy with the _outcome _12/12 from seed. As far as what it is. I won't be doing any more 12/12 until I get hankerin to do something crazy. Like with a bagseed novelty grow.

I feel the plant is designed to veg until mature - at least 4 weeks. I would prefer to send one in a little more mature like 8 weeks. This gives time for the plant to get bushy with many bud locations, and grow a healthy root mass ready to absorb nutes for flowering.


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 31, 2007)

> Pot Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2007)

very nice indeed, PB, 12/12 from seed. I've not done a grow 12/12 from right at the start, however, my first two grows were flowered with minimal vegging time from the start cuz of "outside influences".

My thinking is to let a plant mature before flowering, so this grow, I'm gunna let mine veg for a while. I think I'm gunna get much better yeild, myself, compared to time-line. ya never know till ya try, right?

anyways... nice!


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 31, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Between 8 or 9 weeks. Trichs really determine the fine-tuning of what you want out of your smoke.


 
*Your grow is lookin great. It should be a happy new for you. Could you go into what you mean by the quote above?*:farm:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 31, 2007)

Trichromes are little THC hairs that cover the bud, they turn colors, from clear to cloudy to amber, this color can determine the effects your looking for in your smoke. Origionally to help combat against insects in the wild, we humans happen to love the various phenotypes and THC latent cannabis 

go here for more in-depth information http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichrome#Plant_trichomes


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 31, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Trichromes are little THC hairs that cover the bud, they turn colors, from clear to cloudy to amber, this color can determine the effects your looking for in your smoke. Origionally to help combat against insects in the wild, we humans happen to love the various phenotypes and THC latent cannabis
> 
> go here for more in-depth information http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichrome#Plant_trichomes


 
*That link was a good read. So the more amber the better smoke? Or what? Can they become to amber & go bad? Thanks for any insight.*


----------



## akirahz (Dec 31, 2007)

LoveTheGreen said:
			
		

> *That link was a good read. So the more amber the better smoke? Or what? Can they become to amber & go bad? Thanks for any insight.*



Clear trichs make a clear energetic high, cloudy gives you a cerebral high, and 50% amber 50% cloudy gives you a couch-lock knock you off your feet STONED high


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello fellow MPers - update on the Afghani grow.

Tomorrow will be 9 weeks from first pistil showed. As if right on que she has 50/50 clear to cloudy trichs. Very defined on the clear and cloudy. No amber yet. It's beautiful under 100 power. You ought to try it someday, hehe.

It's only a matter of time......this is my New Years bud. Interestingly this plant showed her first pistil on Halloween, so she's also a little goblin.

I'm opting for some votes from the crowd on how far should I go with this baby? Clear/cloudy, 100% cloudy, or cloudy/amber? 

Thanks guys. PB


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Jan 2, 2008)

*I would like to see you go with cloudy/amber finish.*


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi PB, if I remember right, you had mentioned you wanted a more cerebral/head high as opposed to a strong couchlock.  If that is still the case, I would say it is time to chop her!!!  OR...if you want the best of both worlds, harvest part of her now and harvest the rest as cloud/amber!!  *


----------



## Thorn (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd go with 100% cloudy if poss. Haven't checked in in a while, but she's lookin niiiiice and tasty


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 5, 2008)

Got some pics for our weekly update on the grow. 

We are at 9.5 weeks from first pistil. Took another sample of our bud and it's getting more on the cloudy side for all the trichs. Growth has slowed on the buds, and some of the pistils are beginning to turn red and dry out. Time left before I chop her is in the days now. I am going to go for all cloudy and a few amber trichs.

Also our other Afghani has been vegging and getting more and more bushy. I have been topping her to activate the secondaries. She will be ready for the flowerbox as soon as the other one gets chopped. 

The clones are getting roots, and already transplanted one of the clones to be my Afghani mom.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow man you amaze me all the time with your growing
I hope mine will turn out like that
Good Job!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey everyone - had a few pics I wanted to add.

Still haven't chopped the one in flower.  She's going to get chopped in a few days, and has not been watered for 4 days.  

Also the vegging Afghani that's going to replace her.  She's ready to send into flower all nice and bushy.  Yes - that is one plant about 10" tall.  You can see some of the locations where I have been topping her while she's been vegging.

PB

OOOOOps - got the pics in reverse.  First the vegging one then the one in flower.  Guess that obvious.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 9, 2008)

mmmmmm she makes me drool! Especially when i haven't had a smoke since new year! grr!

This is off topic but i asked in another thread and had no answer. Do u know what happened to Stoney bud on the forum? I noticed last week that he's now no longer registered :S


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> This is off topic but i asked in another thread and had no answer. Do u know what happened to Stoney bud on the forum? I noticed last week that he's now no longer registered :S


 
I don't know what happened to him. He had been here a long time and left a bunch of info for us to learn from, though.

Due to the nature of this site, people come and go for their own reasons. I figgered it's best not to know and just keep on growing and share our gardens with those who are still here. Maybe one day he'll pop up again and let us know he is OK. 

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Yup PB she looks about ready to come down. :hubba:   Your other lady friend your gonna be putting into flower looks real bushy and healthy.   Do you just flower one lady at a time? *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 9, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * Your other lady friend your gonna be putting into flower looks real bushy and healthy.  Do you just flower one lady at a time? *


 
Yes I have found that for me, one nice plant in flower gives me and Mrs. PB plenty of smoke.  Also enough to share with our friends.

That one going into flower is going to be one big phat bud.  I can't wait to toss her in and see her explode.

Thanks for visiting guys.


----------



## JeSus (Jan 11, 2008)

Harvest results?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheers man.

Have you pulled her now?


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 12, 2008)

hey pb them ladies are lookin sweet man cant wait to hear the smoke report on them once u chope her down ,,looks like ur gonna get a nice pile of bud off her ,,looks like some exelent smoke ,,buitifull job bro ,nice journal










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello everybody.  She got chopped last night, and has been in the drybox.  I gave her a partial trim and here she is 1/2 day or so after the chop.  Will get some better pics with another update soon.

PB


----------



## akirahz (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow!! do you know what she weighs wet and dry?


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2008)

mmmm man she looks gooooooooooooood, i wanna get me some of that ****! let us know how much she weighs.. great job!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't have a set scales - and I wouldn't do it justice with a guess.  I should find me a scale so you guys can compare with your grows.

It is enough smoke for a while, but woulda liked a bit more.  Two of these plants would last me and the wife 9 weeks for perpetual harvests.  I'll have to dig in the reserve stash to get by until the next batch is grown and out of cure.  That will be in 3 months!

This 12/12 from seed plant was great for it's size though, and produced a good bit of smoke.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 13, 2008)

Update............

I let her dry for 2 days at 85 degrees.  Then cut them off the main, and put them loosly into the curing containers.  They'll stay closed all night, and by morning, the moisture inside the bud will move throughout it again.  Thus begins the curing process.  

Very sweet and light aroma.  Tried some quick dry bud and it's very smooth for quick dry, and nice and relaxing. 

Here are some pics.


----------



## Rdrose (Jan 14, 2008)

*OMG, PB!!!  That is gorgeous!!!  You did one heck of a job with your afghani girl!! And look at those trichs!! Excellent!*


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 14, 2008)

Conrats on the harvest PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 14, 2008)

PB Man, that was a nice looking lady you had there. How ya been doin?? I see ya grow is over now. was it fun?? it looks like it waz. good goin on ya grow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*CONGRATS PB on yet another fine harvest. Rule #420 on this site states that all cured bud must be sampled by the Mods here at MP. :hubba:   Better start sending out them samples PB.   Great job mang, great job. :aok: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 15, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * Rule #420 on this site states that all cured bud must be sampled by the Mods here at MP. :hubba:  Better start sending out them samples PB.  *


 
Hehe - I forgot about that one.  OK - you got me pegged.  I'll be right over. 

PB


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 17, 2008)

nice bunch of buds man let us know how she smokes man :headbang:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wonderin.. what size plant pot/tub did u use with this lovely lady?


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 24, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Just wonderin.. what size plant pot/tub did u use with this lovely lady?


 
It holds about 1 1/2 gals of water at the soil line.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 10, 2008)

This was a nice read!!! Thanx


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice nugs PB.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2008)

another fine Harvest PB...cant wait till the next..what do you plan?


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 12, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> another fine Harvest PB...cant wait till the next..what do you plan?


 
Hey 4U Well, just finishing up this one: click. And have already started on this one: click.  That'll keep me busy for the next 10 weeks.  Thanks for stopping in.

PB


----------



## DomsChron (Mar 30, 2008)

Wellll...did you find out your yeild!?!


----------

